# What do I do about my horny pigeon



## Erica333 (Jan 20, 2021)

He keeps cooing this horny coo all the time and twitching his wing he sits in this one corner and he won’t stop doing it like everyday for like 30+ mins idk what to do I feel bad like is he really sexually frustrated or what? I’m working on finding him a wife but what can I do in the meantime is there nothing? I feel bad. Maybe I should block off the corner so he can’t do that? It’s the only spot he does that in I’m not sure why.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's probably the spot where he wants to build his nest. Just ignore him for now, but get him a female asap. Remember to do a slow introduction. Keep him in a cage and let the female get used to the new area. Then after a couple of days, let him out and see how it goes.


----------



## Erica333 (Jan 20, 2021)

Marina B said:


> That's probably the spot where he wants to build his nest. Just ignore him for now, but get him a female asap. Remember to do a slow introduction. Keep him in a cage and let the female get used to the new area. Then after a couple of days, let him out and see how it goes.


I’m pretty sure he’s a male, but I know it’s hard to tell and so I’m not sure what to do. But he site in the corner and does an aggressive moan/coo. He also gets excited sometimes and flies back and forth bobs his head up and down and walks in circles I’m not sure if that’s male behavior or not. He’s also pretty aggressive. He’s a rock pigeon and has a lot of iridescence on his chest (which I think is a male thing) has big breasts. The mating noise almost sounds like a chicken. But if I got a female and he happened to be female that could be fine too right? Cause they would get along?


----------



## Erica333 (Jan 20, 2021)

Erica333 said:


> I’m pretty sure he’s a male, but I know it’s hard to tell and so I’m not sure what to do. But he site in the corner and does an aggressive moan/coo. He also gets excited sometimes and flies back and forth bobs his head up and down and walks in circles I’m not sure if that’s male behavior or not. He’s also pretty aggressive. He’s a rock pigeon and has a lot of iridescence on his chest (which I think is a male thing) has big breasts. The mating noise almost sounds like a chicken. But if I got a female and he happened to be female that could be fine too right? Cause they would get along?


 He also bows down and sticks his butt in the air when I go to pet him, is this a female or male thing or both? Now I’m questioning it.


----------



## Erica333 (Jan 20, 2021)

Marina B said:


> That's probably the spot where he wants to build his nest. Just ignore him for now, but get him a female asap. Remember to do a slow introduction. Keep him in a cage and let the female get used to the new area. Then after a couple of days, let him out and see how it goes.


 Here is a video this is what the bird is doing. Can’t tell if this is makw or female behavior.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How long have you had him/her? One will only know for sure when they lay eggs. Females will also sit in the nest and coo. You can put down a mirror and check the response. Males will often act aggressive towards their mirror image, females won't. 

Two females might get along, two males definitely won't. Why don't you adopt a handicapped female from a rescue centre? Tell them you will give it a go, but if things don't work then you can possibily return the female.

Sounds like a male to me, esp the walking around in circles.


----------

